# Do I have IBS? Please Help!



## jumpkin (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey there, I'm trying to figure out if I really have IBS or not and would really appreciate anyones help or experiences in this matter.I'm 28, male, and I was diagnosed with IBS in 2001 after suffering sever bloating and discomfort. This was unsettling at the time but managed to lead a fairly normal life for a long while, until at some point this contributed and developed into creating mild anxiety and panic disorder. Now looking back the two events are blured and I am in no doubt that they are in some way connected.In 2005ish I recognised my anxiety problems and took steps to deal with them, having councilling and anti-depressants, and for the time since then lived with both problems and feeling unable to do anymore.Over time it seems the pain and discomfort have gradually become more frequent and severe, localising under the bottom of the right ribs occaisionally radiating across the front and to the left side. I have never had problems with bowel movements, I am always regular and very, very rarely experience constipation or diarhea out of the ordinary. I suffered with acid for ages which I just thought was connected but the doctor gave me Lansaprozole which I take regulary and that has helped also virtually eliminating the pain in my left side , again just under my ribs.I am convinced that I do not have IBS as I do not have the bowel problems associated, but at a loss as to what else it could be. Also targeted medication ie anti spasmodics have no effect on easing pain or discomfortAny thoughts, ideas?


----------



## Benjamin09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I would say that what you describes sounds consistent with IBS. Of course, none of us can diagnose over the internet and you need to see a gastroenterologist (sic). However, I, too, suffer from both abdominal pain and anxiety. In fact, I have had panic disorder since I was 16 or so. When I was 24, I had panic attacks almost every day. I have had a few major panic attacks that would amaze most people, such as the time I ran to my neighbors, opened their slider door and fell on the floor yelling! Anyway, my stomache problems are tied to my anxiety as well. If you want some advice: exercise and eat well. Eat fruits, vegetables, whole grains, etc. If there is anything you want to avoid it is treating your body like ####.


----------

